# Today's clips - low-level action Kitten



## Royzee617 (Aug 19, 2005)

A couple more clips off the telly.

You will be pleased as I was that I have found my vid of the 96 Duxford trip... loads of nice warbirds including the P38 and Mustang arrival.

Meanwhile, the first clip is of night vision etc work at RAE Farnborough - Tornados and Pumas trying out how to bomb the baddies at night.

Second one is a providential clip about an elegant between-the-wars plane which I think is called a Kitten. If anyone can tell us more then please do.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 19, 2005)

Roy, thanks for the clips, as well as all of em u post....

But could u do me a favor???? Follow my lead and make seperate threads for ALL ur clips.... Make a seperate thread for all ur Misc vids, one for ur WWII vids, one for ur Modern vids, ect ect ect....

It will make browsing by the members here, as well as visitors, much easier to navigate....

If u need help, lemme know...


----------



## Royzee617 (Aug 21, 2005)

OK I have tried with the Biggin sequence but somehow it fell by the wayside.

I presume that when I do what you suggest it will still pop to the top and be seen as a new post each time I add a clip?

I see yours are 'sticky' how do I do that?


----------

